# Oh Crap!



## safeinsanity (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## WhippedCream (Jun 16, 2021)

I think it's much better than 2020 though! A lot of people thought things would go upwards but really, 2020 was such a strange year that it'll take a while to go back to '2019-normal'.


----------



## Butterfly88 (Jun 16, 2021)

Hopefully by 2022 things will be back to normal.


----------



## willowtigger (Jun 17, 2021)

I hope 2022 will be more normal but am not holding my breath.


----------

